# GrubHub not giving orders to unscheduled drivers?



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Another driver in my market said GrubHub will stop giving offers to unscheduled drivers. That doesn't sound right. After all, what would they do with the super low ones that keep getting rejected?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

They do, but it's after all other scheduled drivers in the area have rejected it.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

GH favors scheduled drivers, as it has to spend out of pocket to pay those drivers if they don't earn the hourly guarantee. Unscheduled drivers probably don't receive offers until after 3 or 4 scheduled drivers nearby have rejected.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm blocked from blocks for going offline during them to do Postmates. I still get offers, but about 80% of the time they are an hour after the order placed time, or 7 miles away for $3.50 and 1 mile or the restaurant informs me they refuse to make it due to an error, it's already been picked up by GH driver or by the customer. 

Thus, I haven't asked for the block to be removed. From what I understand they think I'm gaming the guarantee. No, I'm making $15+ minimum by earning it rather than considering their $9 guarantee to even factor into my thought process.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

I never do blocks and Grubhub and Doordash keep me busy. Depends on your market.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> I never do blocks and Grubhub and Doordash keep me busy. Depends on your market.


It doesnt really make a difference on GH if its busy and there are enough orders to go around. You must be in a real good location for GH. Scheduled drivers do get priority when its slower though here in DC.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Grubhub wants it both ways in every facet of their business operations. They want drivers to sign up and commit to schedules blocks, yet not commit to the hourly guarantee if it is slow and you are costing them money. They use the hourly guarantee precisely as an incentive to get drivers to prioritize Grubhub, and commit to taking every order thrown at them, yet the “driver specialist” in your region (“your boss” would be a better term for them) will get on your case if at any point they have to pay you the hourly guarantee. I don’t know frankly how they get away with it legally, or the status of a lawsuit. But if you are in the region, logged in, and accept every ping that comes your way, it’s an outrage that GrubHub can then turn around and say that you didn’t complete enough deliveries and subsequently block you from picking up shifts. Maybe somebody else has an answer?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The hourly guarantee is a joke. I'm always making at least 2X the guarantee.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I never do scheduling with GH, I just login. For a year, I averaged $650 a wk being unscheduled. So as Uberboy pointed out, it doesn’t matter if it’s busy.

But GH demand has gone down in my area, and they are pissing off a lot of restaurants, as I have heard directly from staff.

GH hopes every driver does scheduled blocks because then they can pay you less. It’s also a scare tactic.

One time I arrive at a restaurant a minute before another driver arrives to pickup another order for the same customer, delivering to the same location. The driver tells me he knows GH did that because his block was about to end, and they were hoping he would decline, so he wouldn’t have gotten the hourly guarantee. I believe it, too.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Invisible said:


> One time I arrive at a restaurant a minute before another driver arrives to pickup another order for the same customer, delivering to the same location. The driver tells me he knows GH did that because his block was about to end, and they were hoping he would decline, so he wouldn't have gotten the hourly guarantee. I believe it, too.


DD plays similar games too so a driver doesn't get the bonus.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Tank_Driver said:


> Grubhub wants it both ways in every facet of their business operations. They want drivers to sign up and commit to schedules blocks, yet not commit to the hourly guarantee if it is slow and you are costing them money. They use the hourly guarantee precisely as an incentive to get drivers to prioritize Grubhub, and commit to taking every order thrown at them, yet the "driver specialist" in your region ("your boss" would be a better term for them) will get on your case if at any point they have to pay you the hourly guarantee. I don't know frankly how they get away with it legally, or the status of a lawsuit. But if you are in the region, logged in, and accept every ping that comes your way, it's an outrage that GrubHub can then turn around and say that you didn't complete enough deliveries and subsequently block you from picking up shifts. Maybe somebody else has an answer?


GrubHub is so whack when it comes to this. I'm with you! The only thing that's guaranteed is that if you get any contribution you can guarantee they're going to take your blocks away. If it happens two times they will never let you schedule again. They have a method they call "TRUE UP" to analyze the data and flag your account. Then you have to schedule the phone call interview with your boss!

You can't work off blocks in my market anymore. They just saturated the market with so many new drivers all the blocks are gone even at pro level. How long new drivers stay premier is questionable. You're definitely an employee working for Grubhub. They want to control you. You play by their rules and you get screwed either way.

You really can't win. You reject bad offers and you get bumped down to partner and it's pretty much like being fired. At least here it is. They don't want partners. The recognition program is a scam... They try to force bad offers on you. Some of the distances in my market are absolutely absurd.


----------

